# Tool box liner



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can get hold of some of the foam / rubber lining for the bottom of my tool box drawers, don't need much but the only thing i can find is the perforated anti slip matting stuff people use on their dashboards.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

How about something like this...http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/.../variera-drawer-mat-transparent-art-80012853/


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Something like this ?
https://sac-bott.com/bott/drawer-ca...kiy7kdnxnmliyblohxj1s1jht9cbxuigicaaoqx8p8haq


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, really appreciate it, i'll be getting my tool box sorted soon now.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/cla...Joawo-xneL3Mi6fGR7xQrFjhqNubVYY1UoaAmdn8P8HAQ


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

macc70 said:


> https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/cla...Joawo-xneL3Mi6fGR7xQrFjhqNubVYY1UoaAmdn8P8HAQ


Thanks mate.

This is the stuff i've seen but i don't think it would be very good as it is really flexible. I bought the exact same stuff from Home Bargains a couple of years ago for £2, amazing cost uplift at Machine Mart!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2016)

Yoga mat....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-4-6mm-Y...hash=item4656e69f3c:m:mIxv8p2Dayr4ju3vEbM7Bhg

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=246172&highlight=toolbox+liner


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Bill58 said:


> Something like this ?
> https://sac-bott.com/bott/drawer-ca...kiy7kdnxnmliyblohxj1s1jht9cbxuigicaaoqx8p8haq


Good link....Cheers


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

i seen this video and thought, that's what I want

But with 16 drawers it could prove expensive

Looks trick though


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

kev1609 said:


> i seen this video and thought, that's what I want
> 
> But with 16 drawers it could prove expensive
> 
> Looks trick though


Think your 16 drawers could turn out to be 160 drawers after you start with that foam Kev, good stuff mind you.
To be honest I've been using the perforated non slip dash board style matting in my Tool Cabinet and Drawers for over ten years and its been fine, I did line the Cabinet Base with half a B&Q foam Garage Floor Tile which I had spare.

The video made me laugh though...if James Bond did Pliers :lol:


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.shadowfoam.com/


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I've ordered one of those yoga mats, for £5.99 thought it was worth a try, if it's no good I can use it to shed some of the Xmas fayre I've loaded up on, lol.

The shadow stuff looks great but a bit out of my price range and I think unless it was cut perfectly to fit specific tools it could be spoiled quite easily.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

theres a company that come to you with a trailer, that do that shadow foam stuff, and specially cut the foam to meet tool size. 

works out about £80 a draw iirc  lol


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> theres a company that come to you with a trailer, that do that shadow foam stuff, and specially cut the foam to meet tool size.
> 
> works out about £80 a draw iirc  lol


Wowzers, I'll be Googling them when i win the lottery....:doublesho


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

DouglasH said:


> Think your 16 drawers could turn out to be 160 drawers after you start with that foam Kev, good stuff mind you.
> To be honest I've been using the perforated non slip dash board style matting in my Tool Cabinet and Drawers for over ten years and its been fine, I did line the Cabinet Base with half a B&Q foam Garage Floor Tile which I had spare.
> 
> The video made me laugh though...if James Bond did Pliers :lol:


It would be a good reason to buy a bigger tool box, though I don't think SWMBO would see my logic though

The main reason I wanted to go down this route is I'm sick of going to get a tool and finding the wife has taken something (screwdrivers mostly) and left it at her **** or in a kitchen drawer lol

I've even made up a wee tool box for her but noooo

Sorry rant over :wall:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

aka.eric said:


> Yoga mat....
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-4-6mm-Y...hash=item4656e69f3c:m:mIxv8p2Dayr4ju3vEbM7Bhg
> 
> http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=246172&highlight=toolbox+liner


You are a legend mate, ordered the thinnest yoga mat and fitted it today, it is absolutely perfect as a drawer liner, great bit of advice from you:thumb::thumb:

It works out £6 for the roll i got compared to £17 for one single piece of material that is sold specifically as a drawer liner.......and that is for a piece a third of the size of the yoga mat!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2016)

dstill said:


> You are a legend mate, ordered the thinnest yoga mat and fitted it today, it is absolutely perfect as a drawer liner, great bit of advice from you:thumb::thumb:
> 
> It works out £6 for the roll i got compared to £17 for one single piece of material that is sold specifically as a drawer liner.......and that is for a piece a third of the size of the yoga mat!!!


Your welcome...thats what these forums should be about...sharing the knowledge.:thumb:
I didnt think of it first,but it was a good idea from someone.
The perforated type liner is good for carbon fibre effect paint jobs.....


----------

